# Finding Men . . . that hunt



## Rat Fink

Oh man! I'm staying outta this one. I agree where is Dan when we need him? I better place a call and make sure that he knows that theres more to chase in the springtime than Steelhead. Maybe that will keep him outta my favorite hole before I can get there after work. :lol:


----------



## scottyhoover

Gomer bud that's a sweet pic. Git r done.

stelmon is now part of ms.com folklore.


----------



## FieldWalker

Steelheadfred said:


> Ranger - lets see a pic of "Your Hunting Hottie" Girl Friend?
> 
> I will help you out with what I ended up with - if you post yours I will post mine!
> 
> She is a vegitarian, tolerates dogs and guns, does not mind the frozen spawn in the freezer and I think is pretty hot, did i mention she is also a Dr.


I'm guessing you got put on this thread from the same person I did Fred....

My question is... how come there are so many men on the M-S MI Women forum?!?

Anyways... forget the bass boat and the land... I want to see how she is with a shovel in my backyard!


----------



## Fishcapades

Come on guys wipe the drool of your chin's!!!!


----------



## Joe Archer

HuntingHottie said:


> This sounds silly but ok I'm new to the single scene! I need to find a man that is single that hunts! I love to hunt and I wouldn't have it any other way! I need to find a man my age that hunts as well. I'm 23 years old any of you ladies know where to find a good man that hunts?



23 is a little old for me, but for you.... I'd make an exception  :lol: 
<----<<<


----------



## salmonslammer

And here I thought all the trolling reports were going to be in the Cold Water forum!!!


Seems that it would be harder to find a women that hunts than a guy!! I have had plenty of gf that like to fish......That is till they actually do it!! :lol: Still haven't found one to fillet a fish yet!!!!!........

Then again...Maybe that is a good thing!!! 


Best of luck in your quest!


----------



## gomer

people, people. Don't you know... Stelmon is at a "deep slow hole" with Luke. Sorry, i just couldnt resist.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huntin Horseman

gomer said:


> people, people. Don't you know... Stelmon is at a "deep slow hole" with Luke. Sorry, i just couldnt resist.... :lol: :lol:


LMFAO!!!!


----------



## HuntingHottie

salmonslammer said:


> Still haven't found one to fillet a fish yet!!!!!


I've been up to my arm pits in dear guts to fillet a fish would be a cake walk!


----------



## neil duffey

single, hunts and lives but maybe 6 miles from me and my age... how good of a shot are ya in the duck blind missy? :lol:


----------



## PITBULL

HuntingHottie said:


> This sounds silly but ok I'm new to the single scene! I need to find a man that is single that hunts! I love to hunt and I wouldn't have it any other way! I need to find a man my age that hunts as well. I'm 23 years old any of you ladies know where to find a good man that hunts?


Wow 4 pages of replys so far, This might be somekind of record for a intro. :lol: 

Well I hunt but..... im married, with children.


Anyway welcome to the site.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

HuntingHottie...........
I replied to one of your posts a couple weeks ago about turkey hunting.
You said you moved here to live with your boyfriend......that didn't last long!!............still planning on going for turkey?.....did you get your permit?


----------



## Steelheadfred

PITBULL said:


> Wow 4 pages of replys so far, This might be somekind of record for a intro. :lol:
> 
> Well I hunt but..... im married, with children.
> 
> 
> Anyway welcome to the site.


 
So was Bill Clinton but that did not stop him? Maybe you should offer her a cigar!:lol:


----------



## Rat Fink

:yikes:


----------



## HuntingHottie

cedarlkDJ said:


> HuntingHottie...........
> I replied to one of your posts a couple weeks ago about turkey hunting.
> You said you moved here to live with your boyfriend......that didn't last long!!............still planning on going for turkey?.....did you get your permit?


I'de been with him for 2 year and I moved in with him this past August. I still plan to go turkey hunting and yes I got my permit. :chillin:


----------



## fishin'magician'

Hottie it looks like you've really turned some heads in here, congrats. It seems to me you do fish maybe you just didn't realize it.

lol


----------



## Freestone

Hmmm... 2400 views and no luck on a site with 10,000 male members who hunt. Maybe you should try Coldwater Charters board. Here's a link. http://pub69.ezboard.com/bmichigansoutdoorforums


----------



## Steelheadfred

STELMON IS STILL YET TO MAKE A STATEMENT?


----------



## Rat Fink

I believe Stelmon is playing hard to get. He is on vacation as of today but I'm sure when he gets back his services will be available.


----------



## lawnboy

I bet Stelmon is doing a drawing of her as we speak like Napoleon Dynamite and hell be posting it soon!


----------



## Burksee

tangleknot said:


>


I believe that Frozenfish is referring to the love notes between ranger06 and Splicer! :lol: 

FF, you beat me to that post I was getting a little annoyed at those two :coco: myself!


----------



## tangleknot

Burksee said:


> FF, you beat me to that post I was getting a little annoyed at those two :coco: myself!




I just didn't understand why the love notes were bothersome, lol. You guys just want more pics of hunting hottie and skip the fishing talk.  :fish2: :gaga: :lol:


----------



## Burksee

tangleknot said:


> I just didn't understand why the love notes were bothersome, lol. You guys just want more pics of hunting hottie and skip the fishing talk.  :fish2: :gaga: :lol:


And there's something wrong with that?  :woohoo1:


----------



## Rat Fink

Burksee said:


> And there's something wrong with that?  :woohoo1:



Yes there is something very very wrong with that. :lol:


----------



## Frozenfish

LOL, sure sounded like a lot of fishing talk to me.  

Burksee has it right on


----------



## SLIPBOBBER

I don't know why you guys are so into this...
hunting and fishing is the time i look forward to getting away from my wife.
just think if you had a girlfriend/wife and she wanted to go with you every time you went out. where is the me time in all that.

thats more trips to the bathroom when your fishing your favorite spot.
think you spend enough money when you go... just think about all the gift shops you will have to stop at. I can go on and on and on...

there is just one thing that would be nice on those long fishing/hunting trips, but i won't mention that:lol:


----------



## FieldWalker

SLIPBOBBER said:


> I don't know why you guys are so into this...
> hunting and fishing is the time i look forward to getting away from my wife.
> just think if you had a girlfriend/wife and she wanted to go with you every time you went out. where is the me time in all that.
> 
> thats more trips to the bathroom when your fishing your favorite spot.
> think you spend enough money when you go... just think about all the gift shops you will have to stop at. I can go on and on and on...
> 
> there is just one thing that would be nice on those long fishing/hunting trips, but i won't mention that:lol:


Amen to that... I remember an ex whom suprised me with hunters safety certificate... the grouse could here her whining from a mile away... I think even the dog was happier when she stopped attending all functions!


----------



## ozzgood2001

LOL the thread lives on...even though she hasnt posted on it in 5 days lol


----------



## Rat Fink

We are just trying to keep it on Life Support till Stelmon can get back up north here to his computer and spin some game. I wanna see what kinda playa' he really is.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

are you wearing a shirt in that pic?


----------



## PITBULL

ozzgood2001 said:


> LOL the thread lives on...even though she hasnt posted on it in 5 days lol



Im afraid we might have scared her off,  

I knew I should'nt have posted that picture of me...
sorry.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

SLIPBOBBER said:


> I don't know why you guys are so into this...
> hunting and fishing is the time i look forward to getting away from my wife.
> just think if you had a girlfriend/wife and she wanted to go with you every time you went out. where is the me time in all that.
> 
> thats more trips to the bathroom when your fishing your favorite spot.
> think you spend enough money when you go... just think about all the gift shops you will have to stop at. I can go on and on and on...


I used to golf 3-4 times a week, and made a lot of weekend trips.....then I discovered my wife really enjoyed the game....she doesn't enjoy hunting and the outdoors...she shops-I hunt and fish...once in a while we go golfing! It is all about finding the right balance of activities!


----------



## LilyDuck

You might be a ******* if:

Your looking for your next man on a Forum called Michigan Sportsman Forum...HAHAHAH:lol: 

I think that this is funnier then hell, I'd PM ya but it seems that I have 91 responses in front of me and I'm only 22. 

IF your interested ever learning how to duck hunt PM me...Always looking for a new duck buddy.


----------



## HuntingHottie

SLIPBOBBER said:


> I don't know why you guys are so into this...
> hunting and fishing is the time i look forward to getting away from my wife.
> just think if you had a girlfriend/wife and she wanted to go with you every time you went out. where is the me time in all that.
> 
> thats more trips to the bathroom when your fishing your favorite spot.
> think you spend enough money when you go... just think about all the gift shops you will have to stop at. I can go on and on and on...
> 
> there is just one thing that would be nice on those long fishing/hunting trips, but i won't mention that:lol:


HEY HEY HEY!  Actually it's kind of funny that you bring this up. I never hunted with my ex. I always went up with my dad. Plus I fit in great. I'm not a nag and I hate gift shops. I also don't mind going without a shower, peeing in the woods, etc. So don't give me the old ho-hum-there's-a-woman-so-this-is-going-to-be-a-pain-in-the-ass routine! I was brought up right when I learned how to hunt :lol:


----------



## HuntingHottie

LilyDuck said:


> You might be a ******* if:
> 
> Your looking for your next man on a Forum called Michigan Sportsman Forum...HAHAHAH:lol:
> 
> I think that this is funnier then hell, I'd PM ya but it seems that I have 91 responses in front of me and I'm only 22.
> 
> IF your interested ever learning how to duck hunt PM me...Always looking for a new duck buddy.


AND NO I AM NOT A RED NECK!!!! :rant: :lol:


----------



## wildboar6768

Well, I just couldn't help but read the post. Over 6,000 views :yikes: must be a record. But seriously, it not hard to find a guy that hunts... The real challenge is finding a woman that hunts or even one that doesn't give ya grief when you go hunting or fishing. That my friends is what they call a "keeper".


----------



## HuntingHottie

wildboar6768 said:


> Well, I just couldn't help but read the post. Over 6,000 views :yikes: must be a record. But seriously, it not hard to find a guy that hunts... The real challenge is finding a woman that hunts or even one that doesn't give ya grief when you go hunting or fishing. That my friends is what they call a "keeper".


I guess that's what I am then


----------



## Rat Fink

Just to make sure your really a "keeper", could you send your measurments? I just wanna see if you will fit into my slot limit. I always throw back the ones that are too small or too big just to be sure of the propagation of the species. :evilsmile


----------



## SRT

Rat Fink said:


> I always throw back the ones that are too small or too big just to be sure of the propagation of the species. :evilsmile


^Thats great^:lol:


----------



## stinger63

I still would like to see HuntinHotties pic.I think it was somewhere in this thread but it didnt show up on my end.


----------



## Steve

ok, enough.


----------

